# Embarassing Incident - Lynnhaven Inlet



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

The incident below illustrates poor sportsmanship on behalf of a fisherman. Wish people would chill and just enjoy the sport and not get so darn personal and uptight about thngs like this. I fish from surf, piers, and my boat so I can related to fishermen in all three places. Personally I do not agree with confrontations like this - they are not in keeping with my spirit of sportsmanship. And over what? Some piece of fishing tackle? Come'on!

Who is in the "right of way" in this incident? The fishermen who happens to have thrown his lure/bottom bait in or near the channel? Or the boater who is trying to navigate his boat in to the dock and runs over a fishing line? 

This message begins. The author has already had a first "fiasco" and has had to come back in to the Crab Creek dock, recover, and go in to work......

Laters,

Lou

post from tidalfish.com 10/20/02
-----------------------------

FIASCO #2 happened happened @ Lynnhaven. As we are coming in some guy (cla$$hole) yells something from the beach. Looks like he lost his line. I look @ depthfinder and I'm in 13' of water. Proceed back into Crab Creek ramp and the cla$$hole appears. Cla$$hole states I purposely went out of the channel to cut him off. Get the boat out the water, we examine the prop, no evidence. Then to top it off cla$$hole goes over to the lot attendant to complain and says I should be reported. For what, I have no clue. There was no drinking involved, if I went out of the channel, I would probably still be there. Don't know what the guys problem was. If I didn't have to work, I probably would have told him some things, but I had to take care of FIASCO #3. 

<END>


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I have been waiting for that to happen. Boats "need to stay in the channel" for very good reasons. 13 Foot of water is deffinattly in the channel there( I went out with my brother in law earlier this year.
If you throw in the channel expect to be cut off!!!!!!! This place is accedent waiting to happen. I also feel the bottom fishing is the wrong way to fish this place from the shore. More people can fish here with lures and more safely than with bottom rigs> You also will have less altercations with boats.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Where's the common sense rule? If you expect to fish IN the channel, expect boats to be IN the channel as well. That strech from the bridge to around the bend in the creek can be pretty skinny, especially on a low tide. 

If the guy in #2 casted anywhere near those channel markers leading into the creek, there's a good chance he hooked into some of the abundant structure that lies beneath. I sat there one day and watched as this one fishing-person lost 3 rigs in 3 casts trying to fish next to a marker.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I would think the boat has the right away.I would just reel it in and cast but I usually don't fish with the drop it and weight{thats kinda funny}rigs anyway if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Having been through that channel in a boat. I can't imagine anyone casting into the channel beyond the first entrance marker to crab creek. Heck the red side of the channel is what 4 feet from the shore! 

The guy who is complaining better watch what he says. The looser in that deal will be the shore bound fishermen. They are more likely to ban fishing from shore near that channel if there is to much conflict.

BTW there are other places that I go that have a little more room. I always stear way clear of shore bound fishermen when coming or going. But only if I have enough water to do so. I do this even if it means tilting the motor up, etc. Otherwise I try and let them know that their line is in the way as a piece of 20# mono will trash your prop seals.

Tom


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

To add my 2 cents worth, I have to say from experience that one cannot expect boats to come thru channels with currents as they are and be able to put "focusing on an angler's line" at the top of their priority list. As difficult as it is for me to see my line from shore, I am sure that holds true for boaters. When fishing in areas that are clearly for boat traffic only shore anglers, out of courtesy, should expect and be willing to pull in their lines when there is approaching boat traffic. Kind of like playing jump rope. You wait til conditions are just right to get in there. It does take some patience having to wait for boat after boat after boat. But you get your line in and hope for a fish strike on that cast. And be prepared to retrieve when necessary.
With that said, conflicts of the such could definitely cause a ban along the shore areas for anglers. The city has a stake in providing services for the boaters while profiting from the venture. There is no profit in allowing access to the shoreline angler. If anything losses from lawsuits may develop. And that I am sure the city will try and avoid at any cost.


----------



## Fshnt (May 28, 2002)

Well I was navigating the channel thurs night and had someone cast over my boat. I was right in the middle of the channel. I was calm unhooked the line from all of my rods that it tangled and throw it back in. I could have cut the line and been a A$$ about it but it isn't worth. I think that there needs to be more respect for the boaters before someone gets a hook to the face. Be smart and remember that it is not the boaters fault that the channel is close to the shore.
Daniel


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Lou, 
I agree that the guy had no business doing what he did. I only own a canoe, as you know, and fish from the surf. It is a shame that some people just don't get it. When you go fishing, you have to be flexible, and be able to put up with the stuff that pops up. I do, however, find it annoying when jet skiers see me in my canoe in Rudee or Lynnhaven and make big wakes. 
Tom Collins
P.S., thanks for the kind words about my first drum.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

normally when i fish by the inlet boats go by all the time so i duck my rod down or real it in because this is there way out and i dont want to block it so im fine with doing that. But when i boat pulls up right where im casting (and catching) and fishes there . i mean real close like i could sink a lure right in there boat if i wanted. welll thats what gets me mad. boaters have the whole bay to go and if they choose to get in the way of a surf fisherman thats gonna get them yelled at.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Seems like, in this case, its just 'one of those things' that will inevitably occur when you have mass quantities of persons desiring to be in the same spot at the same time, because all the fish are stacked up in the channel. Personally, I have never been cut off, and I can reach the channel from the Duck Inn side and drift under the bridge, with bucktails, etc...never had any incidents with any boaters unless they can see that I am fishing a spot and they horn right in my line of fire. Still, for the most part, I don't go fishing to show people how tough I am; I go there to enjoy catching fish, and to find a measure of peace and ease from the stresses of everyday life. So does the 'other guy', I assume, so I would want that person to know that if he doesn't enjoy himself, it isn't going to be because I have an emotional disorder or something.

Oh yeah, and Fireline is THE stuff for artificials. Blood knots work very well also.

Doad.


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

Without a question, the boater has the right of way in a marked channel. I once had a similar incident while coming into Rudee. I ran over a line from one of the bank fishermen who must have been casting clear across the turning basin. The line wrapped my prop and he was stripped in about 3 seconds. I had to remove my prop and cut all the line out. This guy was mad because he lost a couple of dollars worth of fishing line and a bottom rig. I could have lost $300 in a seal install. The whole thing could have been avoided if he had simply reeled in and cast back out once I had passed.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I cut and pasted a portion of this post from the tidalfish.com board and pasted it here as an example of unsportsmanlike conduct and rudeness by an angler towards another angler over the loss of a lure. I brought it here cause I know many of the beach fishermen that fish the Lynnhaven inlet frequent this board. In fact I suspect I may know who the individual that had this confrontation with Plumbbob is. I am surprised cause he is normally quite subdued.

The post does not hang blame on either the boater or the beach fisherman. The intent is to point out that confrontations such as this are rude and pointless and are not worth the $2-$3 cost of lure. I also intended to show the beach bound angler that boaters do not intentionally run over fishing lines. Many of them do not realize that mono and props do not mix well - and thus the risk of wrapping line up in the prop is avoided. That was the ONLY intent of the cross-post between the boards - nothing else. 

To the individual(s) that is trying to inflame this into more than this: Please re-read the entire post and replies. Do not go "behind the scenes" using b-mail and private mailings to make false accusations. IF YOU DISAGREE WITH ANYTHING POST YOUR STATEMENT IN THE PUBLIC DOMAIN FOR ALL OF US TO SEE AND READ.

READ ALL THE REPLIES. You will see that the majority of the beach lead slingers are in fact conscientious that boats do need the room and will fish around them as necessary. Out of this incident comes some good in that the cross post raises the awareness of all anglers to each other's needs. How about adding your two-cents worth?

Lou


----------



## boatboy (Aug 15, 2000)

HEAVER.... In your own writing "The author has already had his first FIASCO and has come back into Crab Creek dock, to recover,and go in to work....."

Sounds like you meant he was stressed to me.

I NEVER went "behind the scenes with any bmail or private mailings".
I posted on Tidalfish for anyone to see, as it looks like you did.
If you think I made a false accusation then I apologise to you.


----------



## RickD (Jul 26, 2002)

Heaver, etal
I am still fairly new to the forum, in number of posts, but I have been reading for a while. I viewed an incident at the pier at CBBT that pretty much turned me off from pier fishing. A short time after I arrived at the pier, I watched a person on the "T" cast at a boat and miss. His casts wer in the range of 200+ feet. This happened a couple more times and then he finally hit one boat with a weight that was 2-4 ounces. The gang with him at the end hooted and laughed. Apparently they were too stupid to realize what a weight that size can do if it hits someone. At first I thought the person was casting for fish but realized the rod was deliberately rigged as a weight only set-up, a weighted weapon, no hooks, no nothing just the weight. I decided right then that if that was the caliber of so called "fishermen" that frequented piers in Virginia, thanks but I'd stay on the beach or in a boat. By the way, none of the boats came close enough to endanger any lines, they weren't even fishing just headed out of the bay.
This forum gives me hope that this was just a bunch of freaks. As both a boater and a surf fisherman, I make sure that there is plenty of room around me for anyone to have room enough to fish. When boating, I stay completely away from pier and surf fisherman, figuring that I have enough mobility to go to other good spots that they can't reach. 
Thanks for the words that I have read in this particular topic, and to all the good advice that I have obtained thru the past few months.
Rick


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Figure I'll use this as a chance to piss both sides off...

When cops and journalists work to reconstruct a crime scene, they quickly discover that the story sounds different depending on who you're talking to. Rarely is it that case that one party is blameless and the other is completely at fault.

So is the case in most of these situations. Boaters and shorebound guys share a resource, and it has been my experience that boaters are often arrogant and inconsiderate and shorebound anglers are often hostile and easily upset. I've seen a fair share of rudeness from both parties.

Did the boater cut off the guy on the beach? It's possible, even if it fouled his prop. Is it wise to soak a bottom rig in a boating channel? Probably not. Should boaters be close enough to fishing piers that they can be hit? Again, probably not, but that doesn't mean those of us on piers should start winging sinkers to try and hit a boat. All kidding aside, someone can actually be killed. And a manslaughter charge ain't funny. From what I hear, prison sucks.

If you're on the shore, don't fish in areas with heavy boat traffic. If you're on a boat, stay away from guys on piers and the shore unless you're in transit to a slip or dock. We have it hard enough as it is without some prick crowding in and blocking a honeyhole.

Shake hands, go to your corners, and join me for beers next time I'm in town. You'll be surprised how much hostility disappears in the presence of alcohol.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well said SF, I really agree with th beer thang.


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow, my first post…..

Lynnhaven inlet/river is considered a “navigable waterway,” part of the intracoastal waterway, and, is listed in the US Coast Pilot. There are about a zillion local, state and federal laws, which basically state:

“Obstructing any navigable waterway or marked channel is prohibited.”

So, like Tom said, the loser will be the shore bound fisherman, probably in the form of a fine,,, much worse if they cause a collision/grounding and the USCG Schutzstaffeln get involved....


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I think all of you gentlemen should be aware that there is a substantial fine for casting at or near a boat.
If you have anger in your head let fishing be therapy for you but please do not display it anywhere near people or fish, you will have very bad luck with both.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey, 
In response to the guy that was fishing (CBBT) and the guy was casting at boats. I'm sure that I was out there and I may have been laughing and shaking my head. But I think that you have made a little mistake on the general feeling of the people on the pier when he does this. I have never been out there when he has hit a boat, however he told me about it. Yes, I did laugh and shake my head. But laughing and shaking my head is not an action of approval. I come to fish to relax, enjoy myself, and learn from others. 
Not babysit grown men or women and tell them what they shouldn't do. The only thing that I can tell you is that if you don't see me doing it, I probably don't approve of it. I hope that this doesn't stop you from coming out there and fishing in the future I love the pier and the people that I usually meet there.
I will apologize for possibly giving you the wrong impression.


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

I would like to make a general comment about how we react to undesired behaviors. Part of my job is a Human Performance Coordinator. It is well known that to discourage undesired behaviors, they must not be approved in any way. If you are present when undesired behaviors are exhibited it is important you do not approve of them and it is preferrable you note they are undesired. If you feel you cannot simply say "That is a dangerous thing to do and you should think it over very carefully" or at least offer a disapproving glance, then do not react in any way that can be construed as positive reinforcement. Laughing is tacit approval. Likewise, if someone stops an undesired behavior, don't be afraid to compliment the correct action and reinforce a positive behavior, especially if it helps you. I'm sure most of you would gladly say thanks to a person with 5 rods out, seeing you approach, reels in a couple to offer you a place at the rail. There is no need to be rude, loud or abrupt, but sometimes a word is important. The other night when someone cast too close to me for comfort, I simply said "that was a little close." When the same person cast across my fly line with a bottom rig a little later, I reeled it in, spent a few minutes getting everything untangled, including the rig from itself. I then said in a pleasant voice "we're all clear now!" there was no confrontation, the person was not threatened by me and the behavior changed. Changing undesired behaviors is what we would like to accomplish when our environment doesn't permit us to move away easily. Whether dangerous casting behavior, illegal catches, or stupid stunts, sometimes we encounter things on the beach and piers we could make a little better. No, we're not out there to be policemen and policewomen, but we all have a stake in making it a safe, pleasant environment.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

No kidding! You don't say.

Hey flyfisher. I thought the whole idea of going fishing was to get away from it all. To leave the job at the office and relax.

Your analysis goes along with misery loves company. I do agree wholeheartedly. Once you make eye contact, then they know they have an audience. The whole world is a stage. And there are way too many comedians out there as it is.


----------



## Plumb-bob (Oct 25, 2002)

Gentlemen, This is my first post.The name may be familiar, because I am the boater listed in this thread. Posting this to clear all matters. Yes, this was a very unfortunate incident for me, and at the time the person that I named classhole. I have fished for a long time,many different waters,by boat, shore, and pier. Never in my life I have had an experience like this. 
I had hoped the man that approached me in the parking lot would be a member here and posted up. I now wonder if he is or the possibility of embarrasing himself.
I would like to clear any clouded issues. The first issue was fiasco # 1. I was out in the bay fishing with a friend of mine. My cell phone rang just as we dropped the flounder rigs over. Due to an emergency call that I had to handle personally ( I manage a plumbing firm and my foreman on that particular job had family in town and told me he had plans). To me bringing, my boat and crew in early from the 4th island and having to drive 100 miles was a fiasco.
Fiasco 2 was the misfortune at Crab Creek. The channel there is deep cut and at 13 feet between the 1st and 2nd markers, I knew I was in the channel. Also having the red bouy to the starboard side and green to port helped too. I have cast netted this area many times and drifted out of the channel. I always pole my way out till the df. shows 4' of water, then lower and start the motor.
At the dock, this person came down to the dock, yelled at my crew, said he was going to report me. After backing the trailer down the ramp, I got out of the my truck then the man approached me. I was then told by him, I "INTENTIONALLY" came out of the channel to cut him off. Of course I disagreed, and told him to look at my prop when we pulled the boat on the trailer. While winching the trailer, the man was no more than three behind me. To me, this was very uncomfortable. Keep in mind, I used to box(gold gloves), wrestle, and trained in martial arts. The boat came up and there was nothing on my prop and no evidence of the 3 oz. jig this man lost. The last time I had fished lynnhaven at the bridge in the current that was the same at this time, I used 8 oz to hold a flounder rig on bottom.
I do have a few questions: What is the weight most common used from the surf around this area for a jig? I can cast a 3 oz weight with my surf rod. I estimate 50- 75 yards. Any body care to comment? Next to last, intentionally coming out of a channel to cut somebody's rig off (not knowing what they have tied on) would cost me at least more than $150 for seals plus labor. Would it be worth it doing something like this to someone I don't know? Lastly who/what do I report when the second island rocks swallow up my brand new $6 windcheater after I casted there for stripers? 
My response: My wallet (I casted there, and now pay the price for it)-Thank You -Tim


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm sorry people have to have things like this happen. I figured out right away you were in the channel. "Why cann't we all get along". There are places that boats get that they have no business,places the shore people have no business and places we have to share. This is one of them.


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Goes to show that you never know who you're talking to (or complaining to).

In this case Plumbbob with the experience of a gold gloves athelete, a wrestler, and trained in martial arts! I wonder if the rude fisherman getting cranky on him knew this!!

Bottom line is we all have to work and fish together....

Lou


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well,I think it all depeds where your fishing at.If your fishing a small inlet thats less than a 1/4 wide you have to be a little consiterate to boaters passing threw.However,if your fishing shore from a big river the boaters should stay at least 100-200 feet from where your fishing.Theres alot of these types of issues at spots like the Old Severn River Bridge and Indian River Inlet.I heard one time at IRI in Deleware;they had a big arguement like that,and it got so hostile that the police got into it.So please lets try to be a little consiterate to one another while on the water.And boaters try to stay at least 100ft away from shore fisherman if possible?
Maybe there should be rule saying how close a boater should be to a fishing Pier.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is Lynhaven Inlet a small Inlet?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe about 1/4 mile wide? if it is I could understand the boaters point of view.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey HaPPy*

Check out this pictured link. Notice the bridge pilings with the white areas along the bottom. The open space beyond those marked pilings is about dead center the bridge. This is where the boats come through. The boat closest in the picture has just come through and is heading to the right. Boats have to make a gradual turn toward the beach, where the picture was taken from, and continue to curve to the right which is where the boat ramp is. This should answer your question on the size of the area mentioned. http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/va/lynnhaven.shtml 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Actually the problem occured where the channel is less than 50 feet wide; right up against the shore; and the only way in and out from the public boat landing.

Tom


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

At it's narrowist, probably 200 yards I would guess. Shore fishermen should look out for any boat in the CLEARLY marked channel. Lynnhaven is not your run of the mill inlet. Currents are very strong and wind can also play a factor. When you are navigating a "house" in that, you need all the room you can get. my 2 peso's.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I understand the boaters point of view.That guy that called you an Asshole is a real big peckerhead.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I hope that wasn't too ofensive  ,but thats the way I feel  .


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Lynnhaven Inlet


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

I wish they would update that image! I'd like to see what that bar beside Crab Creek entrance looks like now.

It WAS a good puppy drum spot on the tip.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Hey Surf And Turf*

Was this image taken before or after the addition of the boat ramp? Looks like before. Just want to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Never mind. The above post from *hic-lock* came in a few seconds before mine did. Got my answer there. 
Now maybe I'll zoom in on my house. Although I am in it right this minute, I want to be sure that the raggedy old thing is still standing.  I rent. Enough said.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

17 km E of Norfolk, Virginia, United States 09 Apr 1990

Yeah, I wish the pics were more up to date also, but the rapidly changing floor, it would almost have to be monthly. Maybe we can hire an aircraft and take pictures?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Most of us can't even afford a boat.  or  depending on who you ask. 
I always liked to look down and see that cratered area from the bridge. Sure miss it a lot. Sure wish the fish will accept the changes and return soon.  

Thanks

BTW I knew the date was posted above the photo. If that's believable then I have some prime swamp land to sell you, the lovely land the house (shack) I live in is situated on. The old eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Actually one of the guys who works for me has his pilots license and I have flown with him before. Maybe I can talk him into some aerial photography!

Know what you mean about the eye sight. I have to take off my glasses to read cause my arms aren't long enough!


----------

